# Funky smell in my wooded kitchen cabinets



## jmann (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, my first post... 

I bought an older ranch house, I think it was built in 1954. After I paid and signed for it, I noticed the wood kitchen cabinets smelled a little funky. They smelled kind of like dog / old people. Its not what was in the cabinets but the actual wood because you can put your nose to the outside and smell it. I'm not sure what it is because I didn't talk with the previous owners. The cabinets are probably a good 25-30 years old and not of fantastic quality. 

I first tried regular Windex to get rid of the smell. Windex didn't work so I used a strong bleach solution. Bleach didn't work so I tried a strong Murphy Oil Soap mix, that helped a little but I can still smell it. 

Does anyone out there know of anything that will draw this smell out? 

Should I consider using some type of polyurethane?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

jmann said:


> Hi, my first post...
> 
> Should I consider using some type of polyurethane?


I would be reluctant to use any type of sealer at this point, at least until all other options were exhausted, because if it doesn't work, you may only make it more difficult to deal with. It sounds like you are pretty sure that the odor is originating from the cabinets themselves, so in the event that something was spilled in there, you may want to try somethings as simple as leaving an open box of baking soda in them for a day or so, and see if it helps. I would also check where the cabinets meet the wall, to see if there are any gaps large enough for something to have gotten in there. Beyond that, rather than continuing with any home remedies, I would go direct to my local hardware or home center, as well as my local pet supply store, to see what products they might have.


----------



## jmann (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Thats kind of why I wanted to ask that question so I didnt have to go to the hardware store, they are guessing as well as me. There is nothing spilled inside them, its embedded in the wood.


----------



## suprvee (Sep 2, 2010)

My 1957 kitchen cabinets smelled too. It wasn't anything bad; just a musty smell from being old and covered in paint. I did end up ripping them all out; I found a mouse nest (mice were dead for a while), and lots of signs of water damage. I must say, they don't build like they used to -- took two days to demolish. Every joint had at least 5 nails holding it together; would have lased another 60 years if I left it up. Though; I'm glad I did gut it -- I did find a drain clean out that was hidden for the past half century :whistling2: .


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

DexterII;511822leaving an open box of baking soda in them for a day or so said:


> I agree with this. There might be something rotting in there. Or it may be smell of molds on the wood. Also try leaving a bowl of coal inside the cabinet. It also works like the baking soda.


----------

